# Some centipede questions



## Geography Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi

*1) How should a Ethmostigmus trigonopodus pling be kept?*

I have PMed some arachnoboard users about this question and I got some very different answers. I send way too many EMs, PMs, and IMs, everyday so if I sent a PM to you a while ago, I probably forgot I sent it to ya . I know Ethmostigmus trigonopodus is from a drier region of Africa, but then I also know centipedes dry out pretty fast. So I am kind of caught in between dry and moist. Which one should I keep it in? I can't use a water dish because it is too small

*2) What is with all the subspinipes names?*

What does a de haani look like? What does a Mai Chau look like? What does a De haani Mai Chau look like? Are these really names or are people just making them up now? Further to that, why is centipede identification so messed up? It is like impossible now-a-days to know what centipede you got.

*3) Are there actually docile centipedes?*

I don't mean cuddly centipedes, I mean centipedes that aren't really aggressive? Both my Ethmostigmus trigonopodus and Scolopendra Mutilans are never aggressive. They actually seem quite docile. Are there any other centipedes that behave in similar ways?

*4) Can centipedes jump?*

I am pretty sure I seen my pling Tiger Legs take a flying leap today. 

That is it for now


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 28, 2007)

Geography Guy said:


> Hi
> 
> *1) How should a Ethmostigmus trigonopodus pling be kept?*


Moist. Crickets or firefly roaches, no fruit flies.



Geography Guy said:


> *2) What is with all the subspinipes names?*
> 
> What does a de haani look like?
> What does a Mai Chau look like? What does a De haani Mai Chau look like? Are these really names or are people just making them up now?
> Further to that, why is centipede identification so messed up?


_S. s. de haani _is a subspecies name, Mai Chau is made up. Centipedes are not that easy to identify, coloration within the same species is often highly variable and there aren't many taxonomists interested in them.


Geography Guy said:


> *3) Are there actually docile centipedes?*
> 
> I don't mean cuddly centipedes, I mean centipedes that aren't really aggressive? Both my Ethmostigmus trigonopodus and Scolopendra Mutilans are never aggressive. They actually seem quite docile. Are there any other centipedes that behave in similar ways?


_S.polymorpha, H.marginata_, _Alipes_



Geography Guy said:


> *4) Can centipedes jump?*
> 
> I am pretty sure I seen my pling Tiger Legs take a flying leap today.
> 
> That is it for now


Sure. Scutigeromorpha parachute when they're young.


----------



## 324r350 (Oct 1, 2007)

Geography Guy said:


> *4) Can centipedes jump?*


They can flip around kinda like a landed fish when they are nervous


----------



## PhilK (Oct 2, 2007)

And they wave their heads around alot, like head-bob.. presumably looking to climb up onto something or 'smell' better with their antennae?


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 2, 2007)

My gigantea used to elevate the first two thirds of it's body and sway like a cobra.


----------

